# Need correct guidance code for CPT 64640



## SENTHIL05 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi...

   I have received Geniculate knee radiofrequency ablation and another separate report for  Nerve block injection of knee,  both procedure are performed using fluoroscopic guidance.

 can someone plz help which CPT i should use for Fluoro 77002 or 77003???????


 Thanks,
Senthil CPC.


----------



## jansmiles (Dec 6, 2017)

You will need to use 77002 "Fluoroscopic guidance for needle placement".

77003 is "Fluoroscopic guidance and localization of needle/catheter tip for _spine_" injections.


----------



## SENTHIL05 (Dec 14, 2017)

jansmiles said:


> You will need to use 77002 "Fluoroscopic guidance for needle placement".
> 
> 77003 is "Fluoroscopic guidance and localization of needle/catheter tip for _spine_" injections.


Thank you so much


----------

